# Is this colic??



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi I have a 4 week old who can be as good as gold or a total nightmare.

Usually from about 5pm he feeds 2 hourly which is ok, but he doesn't settle between feeds. He rarely sleeps much and spends most of his time crying, he goes rigid and does little coughs, he also throws his arms and legs around like he is really cross.

I have tried burping him and it doesn't help sometimes he does burp but it makes him crosser. I cant find anything to sooth him, I have tried carrying him, putting him on a mat in a bouncey chair in his moses basket in his cot with and without a mobile, in the dark or light quiet or noisey.

I am finding it really hard as I have 2 other children who need attention at that time.

He was also like this from 5am to 10am yesterday am and this morning from 8am to 11am when I put him in his pram and took him out to give the others some peace.

I am finding it hard as he can eat properly and sleep and he can put himself to sleep.  I would really like to know what is going on and do you have any suggestions what to do to help him as he seems so upset.

I spoke to my HV who was useless and said feed all the time( he wont take it) and 'do what you think'!


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

does sound like colic type pain   this is horrid for u. I can suggest you try all the usual things, there are special bottles if he is bottle fed(cant remember name, but u can get in boots) infacol, winding more frequently during feed, sit up after feed, lie on tummy or over arm etc etc some things work for some and not for others, its a wearing ailment and the comment that they should be over it by wk 12 is hardly helpful! one other thing to keep in mind is his milk, sometimes in things like lactose intolerance they can behave like that BUT usually every feed. 
and ur right about HV feeding all the time wont help! Is he breast or bottle fed? If he is breast maybe she thinks he isnt getting enough milk? but if he wont take anymore u cant make him! I am sorry I cant help much. I so wish there were a failsafe cure for this, as it really is hard for everyone. Can anyone help u out a bit?


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks , I have been doing some reading and wonder if it is reflux? He likes to be upright and arches his back away from you when you hold him. One minute he is fine the next screaming and then will go to sleep in an upright position. It is not after every feed but for the past few days has not been limited to evenings.

He is mix fed and the type of feed makes no difference. We have tried gripe water and infacol with no luck.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

it could be, but they tend to vomit a bit (tho not always) GP  would be reluctant to give u meds so soon, they might try u on gaviscon to start with. Go see what he says, but again reflux affects every feed not just a few.


----------

